# Tạm biệt cháy nắng nhờ cách "tắm" cho da bằng thảo mộc



## Vũ Thu Hằng (28/6/18)

Thời tiết ngày hè nắng gắt khiến nhiều người tìm kiếm cách chống nắng cho da hiệu quả. Những cách tự nhiên đơn giản dưới đây sẽ giữ cho bạn làn da trắng mịn ngày hè.

*Vì sao bạn phải chống nắng ?*
Làn da sử dụng ánh nắng mặt trời để sản xuất vitamin D cần thiết cho cơ thể – điều kiện cần thiết để có xương bình thường ( thiếu vitamin D ở trẻ em được biết là nguyên nhân chính gây ra các bệnh liên quan đến còi xương ).




_Bạn nên áp dụng các biện pháp chống nắng cho da ngày hè (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Nhưng không phải lúc nào tia cực tím trong ánh nắng mặt trời cũng là có lợi.

Lớp biểu bì ( ngoài cùng làn da ) bao gồm các tế bào có chứa các sắc tố melanin ( được gọi là HẮC TỐ vì chúng tạo ra làn da có màu không sáng ). Chính các sắc tố này giúp bảo vệ làn da khỏi các tia cực tím của ánh nắng mặt trời.

Nếu bạn có làn da ( hoặc vùng da nhậy cảm ) dễ bị bắt nắng, cảm giác ngứa rát khi tiếp xúc với ánh nắng có nghĩa là làn da của bạn đang bị thiếu các sắc tố melanin. Và đương nhiên, thường thì những người có làn da trắng sáng là những người có ít sắc tố melanin hơn, từ đó chống nắng kém hơn và dễ bị tổn thương hơn dưới ánh nắng mặt trời.

Khi đó, nếu làn da không được bảo vệ đúng cách sẽ dẫn đến các tế bào bị đốt cháy, theo thời gian da bị giảm độ đàn hồi gây ra nhăn nheo, khô nứt và gây ra các hiệu ứng già trước tuổi.

Ngoài ra, tia UV trong ánh nắng mặt trời được biết là nguyên nhân chính gây viêm da, kích ứng da và ung thư da.

Vì thế, việc bảo vệ làn da tránh ánh nắng mặt trời là việc quan trọng cần thiết phải làm.

*Chống nắng cho da bằng dầu tràm trà*
Dầu tràm trà (Melaleuca alternifolia) là một phương thuốc cổ xưa của các thổ dân. Nó là một phương thuốc hiệu quả để khử trùng, diệt nấm và sát khuẩn. Dầu tràm trà là một thành phần phổ biến trong nhiều công thức kem chống nắng, nó làm giảm cháy nắng bằng cách tăng lưu lượng máu trong mao mạch, nhằm tăng dưỡng chất đến vùng da bị tổn thương.

*Chống nắng tự nhiên bằng nước vo gạo*
Sử dụng nước gạo để dưỡng da hàng ngày là bí quyết làm đẹp nổi tiếng của phụ nữ Nhật. Sử dụng nước vo gạo làm mặt nạ dưỡng da hoặc rửa mặt hàng ngày có công dụng làm trắng da, làm mờ vết thâm mụn và giúp da mịn màng hơn.

Mặt khác các nhà khoa học đã tìm thấy trong nước vo gạo chất oryzanol có khả năng bảo vệ da trước tia cực tím UV. Uống nước vo gạo hàng ngày còn giúp cải thiện nhu động ruột, tốt cho các vi khuẩn có lợi trong dạ dày, ngăn ngừa nhiễm trùng hoặc điều trị tiêu chảy.

Sử dụng cách chống nắng tự nhiên bằng uống nước vo gạo an toàn cho sức khỏe, tuy nhiên, đây là loại nước khá khó uống nên không phải ai cũng có thể áp dụng.

*Chống nắng cho da bằng dầu lưu ly*
Dầu lưu ly (Borago officinalis) kích thích tế bào da hoạt động và khuyến khích tái tạo da. Nó có chứa hàm lượng cao của axít gamma-linoleic (GLA) do đó hữu ích trong việc điều trị các rối loạn da, đặc biệt là dị ứng, viêm da, nhiễm trùng và viêm tấy da. Dầu lưu ly dễ dàng thấm sâu vào da và có lợi cho tất cả các loại da, đặc biệt cho da khô, mất nước, da người lớn tuổi hoặc lão hóa sớm.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

